# Maxxis Minion DHF Dual Ply vs. Minion DHF UST - what exactly are the differences?



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm finding a lot of conflicting information on this and the Maxxis website can't be trusted either. Does anybody know exactly what the deal is?

- Is the Minion DHF UST 2.5 a dual ply tire with butyl insert, like the regular one? Or are the sidewalls on the UST somehow thinner / lacking the butyl insert?

- Is the UST version a tighter fit on most rims, or is it just "different" but in some other way?

- Has anybody actually compared the weight of the UST and non-UST tire at the same size and compound? If so, what were the results?

- Any other differences one should be aware of?

A forum search yielded this thread from 2010: http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires...-bead-587649.html?highlight=maxxis+minion+UST

Not sure what to make of this.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

They weigh about the same. Ust is a tighter bead. I've heard complaints of the ust sidewalls not holding up but I've run both and have never had a flat with either on 823s with Stan's.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Main difference between the 2 is the bead. The UST versions are also a folding tire. They have the Butyl, but it's only there if you want to run the tire without sealant. 

The UST sidewalls are plenty strong. The problem is the bead, which is completely different from the standard dual ply models. If you get to look at one, you'll see the bead is shaped to conform to a UST rim, but between the bead and the sidewall the mold of the tire gets VERY thin... I've torn the BEAD off almost every UST Minion/Highroller I've owned running as a rear tire. Usually due to landing a little sideways off a jump, or even hitting a turn too fast. They're junk IMO. 

If you're going tubeless, do what I did. Buy the standard dual ply wire bead model, and use Stans. Very reliable.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, that is some solid advice. I am running a standard dual ply tubeless on my 823 rim with Stans - as you said, great setup and no problems.
My front rim is a ZTR Flow though, and the standard Minions are not very tight on that rim. With tubes, this is not a problem, but I am worried that the standard tires will burb or pop off if I go tubeless. Was hoping that the UST might be tighter, while also allowing me to use less sealant.

That said, the standard Minions seem to be tight enough when they are brand new, so I will just try that first


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

lelebebbel said:


> Thanks, that is some solid advice. I am running a standard dual ply tubeless on my 823 rim with Stans - as you said, great setup and no problems.
> My front rim is a ZTR Flow though, and the standard Minions are not very tight on that rim. With tubes, this is not a problem, but I am worried that the standard tires will burb or pop off if I go tubeless. Was hoping that the UST might be tighter, while also allowing me to use less sealant.
> 
> That said, the standard Minions seem to be tight enough when they are brand new, so I will just try that first


You might be fine if you do it on the front. I just had problems on the rear as usually it takes more abuse... Side loads/cutties/sideways landings.

You might consider the EXO Minions. I'm going to give them a go on the front. Friend of mine who's reputation for destruction of parts has had zero problems...


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Thought about the EXOs, but I'd rather stick to the thicker tires to save the rim. I was a bit too optimistic when I went for the ZTR Flows on this bike, they dent very easily. The rear one has already been replaced by a 823, I'm hoping the front will last a bit longer yet.

I will go for a regular Dual Ply Minion and try it with Stans. If it doesn't stay on the flow rim, I can always use it as a rear tire, and try a UST one up front.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Been running EXO Minion up front and dual ply Ardent in the rear, both ghetto tubeless. Tried EXO in the rear but wouldnt hold up, it's been great in the front though.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2008)

What does EXO mean, and is it more durable or less?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TomBrooklyn said:


> What does EXO mean, and is it more durable or less?


EXO PROTECTION - Exo protection is a casing option that offers additional cut and abrasion resistance to select mountain bike tires.

Exo is best used with trail riding applications where riders are looking for a tire with decent puncture protection without the additional weight of a dual ply casing

more info: https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/blogs/worldwide-cyclery-blog/which-maxxis-tire-is-right-for-you


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2008)

jmallory said:


> Been running EXO Minion up front and dual ply Ardent in the rear, both ghetto tubeless. Tried EXO in the rear but wouldnt hold up, it's been great in the front though.


Interesting that EXO didn't hold up in the rear since it's supposed to be the most durable tire. Or is it durable in only one area?

I saw the FBF and FBR tires had EXO. This would be EXO on the DH tire we'd be talking about here, right?


----------

